
'I love you': How a badly-coded computer virus caused billions in damage - oblib
https://lite.cnn.com/en/article/h_d6ad34021abd0f552c6e4150b2f43680
======
oblib
I remember this very well. Both my partner and I were working from our homes
and we both got the "I love you" email sometime overnight. That morning I took
a look at it and thought "that's a virus" and deleted it and went to work. My
partner opened the attachment and it instantly began deleting all his photos
on his PC. He was devastated. All the photos of his two young children he'd
taken since they were born were gone.

By the time I looked at the news later that day that email had bit so many
people it was just stunning because the truth was everyone should have known
better.

Kinda feels like there's an analogy there for our current situation.

